# October already! What's for dinner?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello, hello! October's here! Can you believe it?

What's for dinner?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night (which wasn't October yet, but oh well) we had lemon garlic pork tenderloin, steamed fresh corn on the cob, green salad, and garlic rolls. I'm still tasting garlic today!







:

Tonight we're having chicken fried rice & green beans.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I think I missed all of September!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're going to my mom's and having a sausage and rice casserole tonight.


----------



## andinkra (Jan 16, 2007)

Baked Ziti with Vegetables and Mushrooms. We do this one often, and add/sub veggies we have on hand. Tonight we'll add zucchini to the veggies already called for, since we're still pulling them out of the garden!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

HOmemade multi grain butter/brown sugar rolls, maple glazed baked carrots and some kind of pounded, stuffed, rolled up chicken. Probably mushroom


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Beef casserole with squash, sweetcorn and beans (and a heckuva lot of paprika), served with garlic mashed potatoes and cabbage, and apple pie


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Tonight is chicken cacciatore with crisped polenta and a salad.







:

Breakfast this morning was a quiche made from leftover rice, diced bell peppers and onions and a hefty dose of cheese. DS requested it again for lunch, so that's probably what we'll have, since I'm lazy.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we had Almond Lemon Chicken served over rice with peas. Tonight we're staying simple and having grilled turkey burgers with a cucumber and tomato side salad.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

We had awesome homemade french onion soup on Monday, and last night I made some baked western style ribs. They turned out awesome! A big hit with our guests.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Tonight was SUPPOSED to be Bacon-Wrapped Chicken Thighs. SUPPOSED to be. However, teh chicken had been in the freezer in the original packaging since May. (Deep-freeze). My mom said, "Yuck!"

So, instead, we just had bacon adn eggs. YUM!

Mrs B


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Broiled salmon w/herbs, roasted cauliflower w/oil, garlic, lemon & pecorino romano, & baked sweet potatoes. Thu cauliflower was a hit!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
I think I missed all of September!

Me too, or nearly all of it anyway!


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmm...tonight is the official first beef stew of autumn night. I'm so excited







:. Hoping to get it started ASAP so it can simmer all day. I also just pulled a great loaf of sourdough bread out of the oven to go with it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We didn't go to my mom's last night and ended up having pizza. Tonight we are going there.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

last night we had sloppy joes, raw carrots and homemade appelsauce.
tonight i can't decide yet, maybe from scratch macaroni and cheese with tuna and peas casserole or maybe homemade pizza w/fresh mozarella or maybe butternut squash and swiss cheese bake... i can't decide.

this am we had irish oatmeal that was soaked overnight in water and whey and spiced up this am with cinnomon, cream and lots of maple syrup.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night we had roast chicken with mashed potatoes and broccoli.
Today I'm going to boil the carcass to make stock and then make chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

chili with homegrown tomatoes and turkey, oh and dd is making biscuits.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight I'm defrosting some homemade spaghetti sauce I have in the freezer and serving that over spinach pasta. I'm thinking about making some fresh bread to use for garlic bread.


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Tonight I'm making Shepherd's pie with lamb and sweet potatoes... we'll see how that experiment turns out...


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night we had beef stroganoff over brown rice, peas, salad.
Tonight DD is spending the night with my mom, so we're making chili with our fresh habenaros...


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DH made fettuccine alfredo last night with sauted asparagus. Tonight we are making beef and veggie stir fry over rice. I'll probably pick up some fresh bread on the way home from work too.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

last night I had oatmeal









uhm.. tonight is oven fried buttermilk chicken, sauteed rainbow chard with crispy prosciutto, and rainbow pasta salad (rigatoni with red tomato, orange BP, green BP, purple onion, black olives and bleu cheese, yellow lemon and white garlic in the vinegrette) - I'm actually eating it for lunch now, but it will reappear at dinner time.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

Tonight was SUPPOSED to be Bacon-Wrapped Chicken Thighs. SUPPOSED to be. However, teh chicken had been in the freezer in the original packaging since May. (Deep-freeze). My mom said, "Yuck!"

So, instead, we just had bacon adn eggs. YUM!

Mrs B

how do u make the bacon wrapped thighs


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

It's mom's night out tonight and we are going to Carrabba's. For DS and DH they are having grilled chicken, mac & cheese, and peas. DD will just be having peas.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm trying to remember what we made this week. Enchiladas verdes, moroccan meatballs served with rice. We are smoking a pork shoulder tomorrow and tonight we are having tri tip sandwiches and mushrooms and I'm making apple butter today.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having tacos tonight. And maybe zucchini chocolate cookies if they turned out.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm back!

Thursday night we ate at Dairy Queen.







Thursdays are fast food night for us, because DD has ballet, tap, and gymnastics, and DS1 has soccer practice. NO time to make or eat anything decent.

Last night we had chicken & tortilla dumplings and lima beans with bacon. We had leftovers of the same stuff tonight.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

last Friday night: Roast chicken & scalloped potatoes.
last night: chicken/veggie noodle soup
tonight: shrimp pesto pasta
Monday night: chicken bean salsa rice casserol
Tuesday night: Tuna burgers & pasta bean salad
.....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having potato soup, rolls and fresh veggies tonight.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We grilled steaks last night with potato salad and baked beans.

Tonight is going to be pizza on homemade wheat crust with pesto from my basil .. I'll probably put chicken on dh's part and keep mine just cheese and tomato.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night we had fried eggs & toast with strawberry preserves (and found out that the babe is allergic to strawberries, eek).

I have no idea about tonight. Maybe some kind of baked chicken? I'm really hoping my mom will invite us over for dinner so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I made a really great pork roast last night. It was marinating for a day first. I seared it both sides in my huge dutch oven and scattered parsnip, turnips, carrots, and sweet potatoes around. Poured a cup of broth over, roasted a couple hours at 300. Then I made a chunky sauce with a couple cups of homemade applesauce (chunky), a pinch of cinnamon, ginger, some sage, apple cider vinegar and brown sugar. Cooked it down to thick and poured that over the roast and slow cooked another 2 hours or so. It was *so* good.

And buttermilk biscuits to go with


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Last night we had fried eggs & toast with strawberry preserves (and found out that the babe is allergic to strawberries, eek).

I have no idea about tonight. Maybe some kind of baked chicken? I'm really hoping my mom will invite us over for dinner so I don't have to worry about it.

My DD was too. I kept her away from them for about a year and she can eat a little now.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

last night was smothered burritos.
tonight is chicken noodle soup and rolls or biscuits.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we ate out because I didn't feel like cooking. Tonight we are making sausage and bowties with some fresh bread. I have to meal plan for the rest of the week today.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Did the menu plan and shopping for the week. We are on a very tight grocery budget, so it took some careful planning!

Tonight - red beans and rice - using turkey sausage and brown rice
Tuesday - Tuna melts with tomato soup
Wednesday- Stir fry with veggies, turkey sausage & wheat noodles
Thursday- Salmon patties with mashed potatos & green beans


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm thinking leftovers for tonight, we have tons of pulled pork and tri tip from the weekend.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Tonight is Stuffed Peppers. I was thinking of making a side dish...ah, but I have no idea what it would be.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Last night we had an omelet with tomatoes from the garden, onions from the garden, and red bell peppers from someone else's garden.







We had homefries and apple slices to go with it. Marc cooked.









Tonight we're having health nut rice with peas and lemon garlic mahi-mahi.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Last night was pizza. Tonight is grilled lemon pepper chicken. The rest of the week, in no particular order, will include chicken fried rice, chicken pot pie, pasta carbonara, salmon patties w/ cheese sauce and pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tolovemercy* 
Mmm...tonight is the official first beef stew of autumn night. I'm so excited







:. Hoping to get it started ASAP so it can simmer all day. I also just pulled a great loaf of sourdough bread out of the oven to go with it.

OMG!! That sounds soooooo yummy!!!!!







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had shrimp, broccoli, & cheese grits.







(using up stuff in freezer/pantry!)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had butter herb trout, olive oil herb pasta and fries (dh was cooking). And one of the last cucumbers straight out of the garden.

Tonight I'm not sure. My meal planning has sucked the last few weeks.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night we had spaghetti instead of the chicken noodle soup. Tonight will be the chicken noodle soup.
It's been hard to really plan out my menus right now. HOpefully things will settle down and it will get easier.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night we had Tuna cakes & butternut squash fries...

Tonight it's Lemon Feta Chicken with Zucchini


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Do you have the recipe for the Lemon Feta Chicken with Zuccini? That sounds really good.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

i am using my crockpot more and more now.

beef and onions

one large bottom rump roast
5-6 sweet onions
salt
paprika

season the roast with paprika and sea salt and then sear on all sides.
chop the onions and add to crockpot-set meat on top-cook on high for 6-7 hours till meat can be shredded with a fork. stir into onions and serve on crusty rolls with horseradish or cheese.

YUM!


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Do you have the recipe for the Lemon Feta Chicken with Zuccini? That sounds really good.

Here it is, Feta Chicken Bake. We haven't had it before, but we're a feta loving family, so I'm not too worried









No zucchini in the original recipe, but I may add it in...or saute it on the stove..


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had pizza last night. And fresh sliced cucumbers and carrots.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Tonight hubby requested Steak Diane, which I've never made or eaten.







I'm using this recipe: http://www.elise.com/recipes/archive...teak_diane.php and I'm making it with some ribeyes we had in the freezer. Hopefully it'll be as good as the recipe looks.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

last night we had lamb and mushroom mosctacholli(sp?) with ricotta it was super easy!

brown some ground lamb, drain, mix with mushroom pasta sauce-toss with cooked mosctacholli noodles and layer half in a casserole dish-then layer with ricotta that has been mixed with garlic, parsley and one egg-then layer the rest of the noodles then top with cheese-bake till bubbly!

it was so good and the leftovers are DIVINE!


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

We ate out tongiht I was feeling lazy!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

blackbean soup, with rice on the bottom and sour cream on the top, and cheesy biscuits


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Tonight we had pork chops with a dijon-apple sauce (really yummy!), sweet potato fries, and artichoke hearts with a lemon butter sauce. DH cooked so it was even better!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is the fried potatoes we didn't have the other day or I'm going to try a new sausage recipe, depending on how lazy I feel.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

I have to do something with these potatoes I bought. So either we are going to do loaded baked potatoes or else I will make them into home fries and serve with something else. chicken probably.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Tonight we are having pizza. Roasted peppers and chicken on one, and cheeses on the other. I made the dough last night, chopped everything up and the sauce is just a quick whirl in the blender. I need a day to spend with my kids and not worry about food prep


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight I am finally going to stop being lazy and stressed and cook a yummy dinner!







:

We will be having Roasted Chicken with New Potatoes and Arugala. I may make some green beans on the side, not sure yet. I will see what looks yummy at the market. I am also making some pumpkin chocolate chip muffins for dessert. Yum.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamsteak, roasted potatoes and onions and something else I haven't decided on yet.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

I think I will make breakfast for dinner. Biscuits, eggs, and some sliced fruit.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Since it's starting to really cool off at night we're having my grandma's chicken soup (chicken soup mexican style). Lots of cilantro, big chunks of garlic, lemon juice to taste. We love this stuff.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

ham & pineapple couscous


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we had a chicken broccoli bake with green beans. Tonight we are making BBQ chicken pizza with a salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is stuffed peppers with fried potatoes on the side. I can't figure out a good side to go with stuffed peppers?


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh boy.







Tonight is a frozen pizza - cheese - with tortilla chips and spinach-artichoke dip and pumpkin ale - for me!! Not one I am particualrly proud of all I did was rip open boxes and heat things up, but it is all I can really manage tonight.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight is stuffed peppers with fried potatoes on the side. I can't figure out a good side to go with stuffed peppers?

Whenever I can't figure out a side, I just go with a salad.







But with that meal, what about corn?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I did not think of corn! I did think about salad but its freezing here today and salad just didn't sound good.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

wow - I managed to miss 12 days of this thread LOL

1st - tortilini & pesto
2nd - nachos
3rd - leftover chicken & matzah ball soup from rosh hashana
4th - fish sticks & leftover tortilini baked with a white sauce & moz. cheese
5th - supposed to be breakfast for dinner -I don't remember what we had... I think maybe we ate at my parents' house?
6th - grilled cheese & tomato soup
7th - hot dogs & burgers
8th - night before yom kippur - my dh had to work and myparents had other plans so we went to my dh's restuarant very early.
9th - we broke the fast with pizza - not very traditional LOL. also we had the worst EVER eggplant parm sub. remind me never to order from this place again LOL
10th - my parents took two of my sons & dh was working so youngest son and I went out for sushi








11th - london broil, brocolli, and french fries at my parents' house
12th - tonight







breakfast for dinner. I made chocolate pancakes yummy! plus fried eggs and tofu sausage.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
5th - supposed to be breakfast for dinner -I don't remember what we had... I think maybe we ate at my parents' house?

ok i remember - we went (with my parents LOL) to a local kosher deli. I had a roast beef wrap which is what I always get there. yum.

also can I get the recipes for *health nut rice* & *moroccan meatballs*?

thanks!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh, I'll have another look at this thread when I do my meal plan for next week!

Tonight DH was at his parents', so I made lentil and brown rice casserole. Tomorrow night we'll have homemade baked beans, done with kidney beans; then Wednesday we're splurging and having butter chicken. (Meat is a luxury these days!) I'm trying to learn how to cook Indian food well, so Indian nights are always exciting.







I'll make naan and yellow rice to go with it, and mango lassi; maybe some kind of dessert if I can find a recipe that doesn't require earthenware pots and 48 hours of fermentation, which I couldn't, last time.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe I just found this forum and thread! I'm hooked!







:
All these meals sound amazing and are giving me inspiration b/c I have been in a total rut this whole pregnancy.
Tonight we're making tempeh melts with pesto, zuccini and mushrooms. My husband will be gone the rest of the week, so I'll be on my own, and I get to make the meals that he doesn't like








I have a feeling I'll be lurking here a lot!

*kristenb* could you share the recipe for your pork chops with dijon-apple sauce? That made my mouth water!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is supposed to be meatball and matzah ball soup. I have no ground beef though so I need to run to the store. I also have a ton of veggies that would be good roasted


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm making a ham and cheese calzone and broccoli.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is chicken fried steak (if I can remember how), mashed potatoes and whatever veggie looks good.

Last night we went out for pizza, Sunday was meatball subs and fries.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Feta & Spinach stuffed chicken - from the freezer.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
*kristenb* could you share the recipe for your pork chops with dijon-apple sauce? That made my mouth water!









Here is the site where I found the recipe- I wish I could take credit for it but I can't!

I thought it was really good. It was the first time I made it, so I think next time I would double the sauce (I like a lot of sauce) and maybe add in some apple chunks or slices.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't cooked at all since Friday. Sat we were at a BBQ all day, and Sun and Mon we went out to eat. Tonight we are probably just pulling out leftovers. DS and DH are going out of town tomorrow for the rest of the week so I doubt I will cook at all until they come back!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight - balsamic glazed pork chops with a side of butternut squash baked with sage, camelized onions, sprinkled with goat cheese.

Wed - cajun tilapia sandwiches with salad & onion rings

Thurs - red beans n' rice

I've got a bunch of apples to get rid of, so we are also making applesauce, apple pie and baked apples with cinnamon this week.

DS has requested another batch of pumpkin muffins as well.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

Wed - cajun tilapia sandwiches with salad & onion rings
Wow, yum. How do you do those sandwiches?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night did end up being the meatball matzah ball soup - a family favorite









tinight I am making roasted veggies, a noodle kugel, and bagels and lox LOL

a mish-mosh. my dh wanted dairy & I need to cook those veggies.... LOL

I am also making a pumpkin roll for my ds. it's his favorite & I only make it this time of year (tonight is a holiday)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had baked chicken and fries.

Tonight is pizza and fresh veggies and fruit.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night I made a pizza and had carrot sticks and ranch dressing on the side

tonight is supposed to be quesadillas


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is grilled chicken sandwiches with lots of fresh veggies, roasted potatoes, and maybe some pasta.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken shnitzel in pita with hummos and some leftover roasted potatoes and roasted veggies


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

tonight we are making chicken long rice! yum!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night the boys went to Grandma's and I had ribs at dh's work.

Tonight is breakfast, sausage, eggs, fried potatoes and toast.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night I made salmon cakes and mac & cheese

tonight we went to sweet tomatoes


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We just went out to dinner.

Tomorrow I'm doing white chicken chili .. it finally got cooler here and the trees are starting to change. I just love to make chili to celebrate that.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I made potato soup last night and tonight is the leftovers from that.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

We had tuscan white bean soup and biscuits tonight.

Some pumpkin spice egg nog for dessert. Yum.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

This weeks menu:

Salmon and creamed spinach. I haven't yet decided between brown rice and whole grain pasta.

Roast chicken w/ steamed broccoli and brown rice

quiche w/ leftover chicken

pumpkin soup w/ homemade rye/wheat rolls

homemade pizza

We'll be away for the weekend, so I hope my mom has planned something delicious for us.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

two nights ago I made a mexican style casserole.
last night it was chicken pot pie with a biscuit topping.
tonight is stir frye.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Just did our meal plan for the week and went shopping - I'm saving the chili for the weekend and doing this instead:

Tonight - Chicken Philly cheesesteaks (chicken, red & yellow pepper, onion and provolone on a whole wheat hoagie roll) with sweet potato fries & salad.

Tues - Calezones with homemade sauce & wheat dough. I'm filling mine with veggies, ds and dh will also use turkey sausage and pepperoni.

Wed - Butternut squash soup with grilled sandwiches & salad.

Thurs - Meatball subs (turkey meatballs in homemade sauce w/ mozarella on whole wheat hogie) with salad.

I've got all kinds of good salad veggies this week and will be making my own dressings, I'm really looking forward to that!
 








I've also going to make some sort of apple dumpings, off to search for a recipe now!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is quesadillas, unless dh beats me home and starts his stew.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is leftovers. We have chili, quesadillas, fried potatoes and taco soup.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Tonight is pasta. DH will have a seafood sauce and the kids and I will have chicken. I;ve got xome broccoli to go with it.

Later in the week we'll have roast chicken with roast veg and I'll make stock.

Last week we decided to start "soup fridays" I like to mark the end of the week so the plan is the kids and I will make bread rolls in the afternoon and we'll have them with homemade soup for tea. This weeks soup of the week will be chicken with the leftovers of the roast.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night I was feeling lazy so I just made a chunky vegetable marinara to go over pasta. I haven't decided what to have tonight though...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we ate at a friends.

tonight is burgers, hot dogs, carrots, and sweet potatoes


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is fajitas at my mom's.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we had a pre-cooked chicken from the grocery store with a couple of sides. Tonight we are having chicken and bean burritos, although it's up in the air whether they'll be homemade or from Chipotle. DH and I are both feeling pretty lazy this week.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight I made stuffed shells, cauliflower, and a salad







:

I made double shells & froze one whole tray


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, I kinda forgot about this thread. Oops.









Last night I made a wonderful lasagna (best one yet!) and a mix of broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots, and then also some sweet corn and yeast rolls. Delicious.

Tonight we ate with my parents. My mom made meatloaf, mashed potatoes, purple hull peas, and corn on the cob. It was really good.

Tomorrow night we'll be eating out because of DD's dance/gymnastics classes.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having Balsamic Chicken & Onions over Tortellini , same as link below except I'm using thighs instead of breasts this time.
http://cookingformyfamily.blogspot.c...ortellini.html


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight I am making falafel & all that goes with it (pita, hummos, babaganouj, israeli salad, etc)







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is spaghetti, salad and french bread.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We had a really gross supper tonight that none of us hardly touched. It was mustard onion chicken (I won't even detail it), green beans, and Parmesan pasta. Well, okay, the pasta and green beans were fine, but the chicken was just bad. I'm really mad that I wasted four whole chicken breasts on that.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I am planning to make broccoli cheddar soup, we'll see if it happens or not.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight was listed as fish tacos. not sure I have everything I need. I know I have bits of fish from work in the freezer... beyond that?

sigh


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

working on the upcoming week's menu...

dinners:

1. pot roast with roasted fall veggies--squash(es?), potatoes, parsnips, onions, garlic
2. leftovers
3. beef or chicken enchiladas (beef if there's any more leftover roast)
4. leftovers
5. Kale and roasted vegetable soup with white beans

lunches:

deli meat w/cheese
apples
carrot sticks/celery

breakfasts:

crockpot oatmeal
kefir
eggs


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had spicy trout sandwiches, baked fries, carrots and grapes.

Tonight we're going to a Halloween party so it'll be baked potatoes and chili.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok we are still going to do the fish tacos. I just need to get tortillas and sour cream at the store


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

holy moly those were good. (yes we already ate dinner LOL)








:


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

WOuld love to make some potato soup in bread bowls, but may just wind up with vegetarian chili and some yummy yeast rolls.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

it was supposed to be bagels and lox but I don't have either. oy,. not doing too well lately between the planning and the shopping









I will make pancakes instead


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Tonight we'll have pita w/tuna and salad.
The rest of the week:
Roast chicken
Chicken curry
Some sort of fish thingy
Some sort of vegetarian thingy, possibly falafel.
Pizza
Girls night out, so it's up to DH. And that usually means that he and the kids will have McDonalds


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

supposed to be chili but I have no chili powder or rotel. are you sensing a theme here? I want to cry... payday can not come soon enough so I can do a big shop.

meanwhile I will run into winn dixie just to buy those two things today


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had chorizos with grilled onions, carrots and pasta salad.

Tonight, I think, is tri tip, mashed potatoes and something else.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight was Bacon, Caramelized Onion, Potato, and Corn Chowder. We were bad and didn't have a veggie or anything else with it.

Tomorrow is French Dip Sandwiches (made in the crockpot), garlicky home fries, roasted kale.

Wednesday is Pork Roast with Apples, Kartoffelpuffer (potato pancakes), and Brussels sprouts.

Thursday is chicken in a curry simmer sauce, rice, sweet potato fries and broccoli.

Friday we'll be a Halloween party where I think we're having pizza.

Saturday we'll be at a funeral.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight was Bacon, Caramelized Onion, Potato, and Corn Chowder. We were bad and didn't have a veggie or anything else with it.

i never serve a veggie on the side with soup...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I made lasagna.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

chicken parm with spaghetti


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a knish with lots of mustard. DD ate a much better-balanced meal at her grandmother's.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I had to share this new recipe we had for dinner tonight

Moroccan Roast Cornish Hens with vegetables

I served it over pine-nut couscous and OMG! We all fell off our chairs at the flavor. I have not tasted something so delicious and exciting in a while.

You MUST make this!!!


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

We had breakfast for dinner tonight- eggs, bacon and pancakes. Delicious and easy!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We are really busy this week, lots of activities at ds's school. So our meals are easy/fast!

I bought a rotisserie chicken yesterday and made creamy enchiladas. Another night will be chicken pot pie with the rest.

Going to make chili tonight, then another night do chili dogs and onion rings.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is sausage w/ penne & mixed veggies


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Chili dogs, baked fries and whatever veggie I pick up at the store today.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i never serve a veggie on the side with soup...

Good, I don't have to feel guilty anymore! If flminivanmama says it's okay then it must be.









(But really.....even if the soup only has onions, potatoes, and corn for veggies? I feel like none of them count as a vegetable serving because they are either starchy, in the case of corn and potatoes, or one of those freebie veggies, in the case of the onions. Maybe I need to stop over-thinking things!







)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Good, I don't have to feel guilty anymore! If flminivanmama says it's okay then it must be.










:nana:

Quote:

(But really.....even if the soup only has onions, potatoes, and corn for veggies? I feel like none of them count as a vegetable serving because they are either starchy, in the case of corn and potatoes, or one of those freebie veggies, in the case of the onions. Maybe I need to stop over-thinking things!







)










just eat plenty of other fruits & veggies throughout the day...








:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had leftovers last night. Chicken nuggets for ds2, chili dogs for ds1, grapes and carrots for both. I had a sandwich of tri tip, onions and cheese.

Tonight I think we're getting takeout.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

I so do NOT feel like cooking tonight, but I'm bucking up and doing it anyway.

Chicken enchiladas, homemade sauce
Mexican rice FROM A BOX (ahhhhhh!!!!!)

*sigh* To the kitchen I go....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

cheese quesadillas and stuffed green peppers








:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Pizza tonight. Its our normal Halloween dinner.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we had baked macaroni and cheese. The night before we had beef stew. Tonight we will be making pepperoni and mushroom pizzas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken pot pie with a jack o'lantern face cut in it


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We made "bloody worms" yesterday.







You can see pics on the blog.
Tonight, I am not sure... I didn't make a meal plan this week because we had company and were going to be eating out a lot. I'm not sure what to do now... we have potatoes and some pork chops so I probably will do something with those.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

And I just realized it's November!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...1#post12513401


----------

